
GameDev Tycoon G'yaaaarrrrrrr version - luna_sol
What happens when pirates play a game development simulator and then go bankrupt because of piracy?
Greenheart Games seeded a unique Pirates version of the game through torrent channels. On this version you feel the impact of people downloading cracked versions and your company eventually goes bankrupt.
It&#x27;s a really interesting experience, especially when the pirates go and complain on the official forums that they have no way to avoid piracy within the game.
Son of a biscuit eater, eh?!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.greenheartgames.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;04&#x2F;29&#x2F;what-happens-when-pirates-play-a-game-development-simulator-and-then-go-bankrupt-because-of-piracy&#x2F;
======
dudul
(2013)

------
Davidbrcz
Most of the times, pirated games would not have been purchased (same as
movies,..). So they don't have any financial consequence on the company

~~~
Davidbrcz
For those who down voted, please read this: [https://cdn.netzpolitik.org/wp-
upload/2017/09/displacement_s...](https://cdn.netzpolitik.org/wp-
upload/2017/09/displacement_study.pdf)

